# best audio



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a 750watt lightning audio amp, and a Jensen BP212.

http://cgi.ebay.com/JENSEN-BP212-DU...ryZ18805QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

that is the box I have with 2 12" subs.

Anyway I was just wondering if a cop could pull somebody over for blaring music? I was thinking that I should sell my amp and subwoofer if they could cause thats a waste of money if a cop can pull you over for blaring music. 

I had mine cranked all the way up today, and my whole car was jumpin. 

Somebody was tailgating me again, and that got them away real quick, but I couldn't hear for a while. I only blared my music for about 30 seconds to 1 min. Now that is amazing for me to say that I can't hear well from only blaring music for 30 seconds to 1 minute.


----------



## Raptor22 (Apr 11, 2007)

A cop will pull you over if it surpasses a certain level of loudness... I don't know about where you are but here in TX I think it's when someone 30+ft away from you can hear your music clearly. Also depends what time of day it is and where you are at (quiet neighborhood at 3am would probably be the worst place to play loud music). But if I were you I'd judge myself on how loud too loud is. If you are out on the highways and sparsely populated areas then you can crank it all you want :wink:


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

ok. I definately don't blare my music that late. It was in the daytime in a sparsely populated area. Thanks for the info.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I heard a story a little while back about how somebody driving a car with a subwoofer blew out a bunch of windows from peoples houses and stuff. I am glad I don't have one that powerful, but I wouldn't have it cranked up that high either.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

I have done a few systems in my time and the more money a person has the louder they want there tunes to go, that being said I have helped out on a few HIGH profile systems.
Long story short, when your all done and have to tune in the amps and teak out the system I would have a hard time breathing as the bass was hitting so hard it would make your heart race from the impacts on your chest.


----------

